
Show HN: HNWatch – Watch HN, filter stories, get e-mail alerts - vetelko
https://github.com/vetelko/hnwatch
======
jtokoph
Very cool! If you don't want to worry about crawling HN you can use the API
[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

~~~
vetelko
Thanks for suggestion :)

